# Sandisk has new cards coming!



## Bosman (Sep 18, 2012)

Sandisk has new cards coming! 4x the speed of the fastest cards now.
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=3055


----------



## Razor2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow, those are fast. I have 3 64GB cards (2 are Extreme Pro) and was looking at the 128gig one also (100 MB/s). Those new ones are theoretically 600MB/s, I wonder if these will work in current-gen cameras?


----------



## kaihp (Sep 19, 2012)

Beware that these cards are CFast 2.0 cards, which are *not* backwards compatible to Compact Flash, neither electrically nor physically. CompactFlash is using the 16-bit parallel PATA bus (IDE harddrive bus), while CFast2.0 uses the SATA bus.

In other words, you can only use them in (future) cameras that specifically support CFast2.0.


----------



## Bosman (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes, i understand this is for future cameras that support it meaning Canon last to the party but if Nikons d800 could use it the buffer probably wouldn't be a prob with 75 mg files. I don't see any spec showing a diff size or shape but images that look like reg cf cards. Where is the info for what you are suggesting? Maybe i read you wrong...


----------



## kaihp (Sep 19, 2012)

Bosman said:


> Yes, i understand this is for future cameras that support it meaning Canon last to the party but if Nikons d800 could use it the buffer probably wouldn't be a prob with 75 mg files. I don't see any spec showing a diff size or shape but images that look like reg cf cards. Where is the info for what you are suggesting? Maybe i read you wrong...


I had my information from the wikipedia page I linked to (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CFast#CFast), which states
[quote author=wikipedia.org]CFast cards are not physically or electrically compatible with CompactFlash cards.[/quote]

A bit of googling turns up this whitepaper about CFast, which states that the size is the same, but the interface is different (SATA vs PATA).


----------



## Bosman (Sep 19, 2012)

kaihp said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, i understand this is for future cameras that support it meaning Canon last to the party but if Nikons d800 could use it the buffer probably wouldn't be a prob with 75 mg files. I don't see any spec showing a diff size or shape but images that look like reg cf cards. Where is the info for what you are suggesting? Maybe i read you wrong...
> ...



A bit of googling turns up this whitepaper about CFast, which states that the size is the same, but the interface is different (SATA vs PATA).
[/quote]
Ahh i couldn't lock in to that info. I also realize CFast is the new way to say cfcard version 2.


----------

